# Did You Watch (or Follow) American Idol This Season?



## N. Eshelman (May 26, 2010)

Last season there was a thread for the season. So who watched this season and what were your thoughts? 

Did "your person" win?

---------- Post added at 10:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:00 PM ----------

For the record, Simon Cowell (or however you spell it) reminds me of sitting in a practice preaching session at Puritan Reformed Seminary.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (May 26, 2010)

Totally off-topic but is there anything more nerve-racking than giving a sermon in seminary chapel (especially at RPTS where chapel is in a room that also serves as a classroom) where you have your Professors sitting literally 3 feet in front you with their Greek and Hebrew Bibles?


----------



## Bookmeister (May 27, 2010)

I watched and this was the best final two since Bo and Carrie. I voted for Crystal based on last night alone, she did better, but both were great all season.


----------



## N. Eshelman (May 27, 2010)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Totally off-topic but is there anything more nerve-racking than giving a sermon in seminary chapel (especially at RPTS where chapel is in a room that also serves as a classroom) where you have your Professors sitting literally 3 feet in front you with their Greek and Hebrew Bibles?



I hear you, brother. I have one of my sermon critiques recorded and if I ever want a reason to cry- I could listen to it! Ask any of the PRTS guys on here- it's not a fun thing; but it's great!


----------



## jwithnell (May 27, 2010)

Sermon critiques off topic? Actually I think it serves as a very good reminder that we have little time in our busy lives to reflect on God's word and watching much of anything on network TV is a sad trade-off.


----------



## MLCOPE2 (May 27, 2010)

Bookmeister said:


> I watched and this was the best final two since Bo and Carrie. I voted for Crystal based on last night alone, she did better, but both were great all season.


 
I picked Lee and would not have been upset had it gone to Crystal. My favorite part of the season was all of the lip-syncing during group performances on results night, like we couldn't tell. 

---------- Post added at 08:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:53 AM ----------




jwithnell said:


> Sermon critiques off topic? Actually I think it serves as a very good reminder that we have little time in our busy lives to reflect on God's word and watching much of anything on network TV is a sad trade-off.


 
It's not a "sad trade-off" to spend time enjoying some little things in life. My wife and I rarely watch television but this is one of the shows that we both like to sit down together and enjoy. We like some of the music and critiquing the talents and just spending some fun time together. I don't consider spending time with my wife a "sad trade-off" by any means. 

Now, if I focused all of my attention on the television and neglected reading and meditating upon God's Word, then I would have to agree. However I don't believe it's proper to qualify all television (as well as any other recreation) as detrimental to one's spiritual health or less sanctified if placed in its proper place.


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (May 27, 2010)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Totally off-topic but is there anything more nerve-racking than giving a sermon in seminary chapel (especially at RPTS where chapel is in a room that also serves as a classroom) where you have your Professors sitting literally 3 feet in front you with their Greek and Hebrew Bibles?



What's the problem with that?

Most people (myself included) would do the very same if we were fluent in Biblical Greek and Biblical Hebrew.

The KJV, NIV, NASB, ESV, RSV, etc., would be out the door so fast they wouldn't know which way is up.

ON-TOPIC: Didn't watch it. If you don't know why, look at the title of the show.

If you still don't know why....we need to sent you off to "reeducation" via a workcamp.


----------



## Whitefield (May 27, 2010)

I was for Lee. In years past they made a big deal about "progress" in singing and stage presence. I think Lee made the most dramatic changes and on that basis should have won.


----------



## raekwon (May 27, 2010)

Lee was terrible. He was my pick for maybe 9th place. VoteForTheWorst.com has finally accomplished its mission.

His win and Simon's departure are the last two nails in AI's coffin. It was a fun ride.


----------



## Romans922 (May 27, 2010)

I didn't watch the season as I have no TV. But I was at someone's house Wednesday night visiting, and they were watching. So I heard both contestants sing all their songs. Crystal was by far better. So i checked out of curiosity who won last night and was shocked to see that it was Lee.


----------



## Skyler (May 27, 2010)

What's American Idol?


----------



## buggy (May 27, 2010)

I only watch the auditions to laugh at flops and over-excited wannabees.


----------



## MLCOPE2 (May 27, 2010)

Romans922 said:


> I didn't watch the season as I have no TV. But I was at someone's house Wednesday night visiting, and they were watching. So I heard both contestants sing all their songs. Crystal was by far better. So i checked out of curiosity who won last night and was shocked to see that it was Lee.


 
Which is why it is a good thing to vote based on overall performance and not just one night's.


----------



## Andres (May 27, 2010)

Ya'll don't go to church on Wed nights?


----------



## Montanablue (May 27, 2010)

Andres said:


> Ya'll don't go to church on Wed nights?


 
What? Since when is there worship on Wed? Sunday is the sabbath.


----------



## MLCOPE2 (May 27, 2010)

Andres said:


> Ya'll don't go to church on Wed nights?


 
Unfortunately we do not. We have a prayer meeting every other Tuesday night and two services on Sunday, and that is it. I wish we had more meetings throughout the week.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 27, 2010)

I watch it and enjoy it. I watch very little other TV but have always liked the show.

Lee really grew on me. It got to the point where I looked forward to what he was going to do. I didn't pick him as an early favorite. I thought Casey would be in the final but something about him just trailed off.

I don't know why people found this season's group bad. Maybe I'm just a naturally optimistic guy but I like to compare to previous seasons and there was a lot of talent this year. It might also be that I liked the styles.

I wasn't surprised that Lee won. He didn't sing as well as Crystal did last night. She killed the songs. But it was the same dynamic as last year. Given the demographics of who watches the show, there is still a large segment that is going to be turned off by the chin earring and the dreadlocks. I almost had to remind myself every week when Crystal sang why I liked her so much because her appearance is very off-putting to me naturally.

I think Lee was just well liked and I don't really think it mattered whether he really messed up last night because of the relative base of who was voting. I do think the show's format puts certain singing types at disadvantages by choosing songs that have a more contemplative feel and would do well on radio on a format that rewards huge "flash bang" performances but that's always been the case.

I can say that this was one of the few times when I wasn't sort of passionate for one or the other to win but would have been happy if either won.


----------



## Andres (May 27, 2010)

Montanablue said:


> Andres said:
> 
> 
> > Ya'll don't go to church on Wed nights?
> ...


 
I never said anything about the Sabbath or Wed night pertaining to the 4th commandment. I just thought most churches had some type of service/class/prayer on Wed nights. Around here just about every church does. If people want to skip it to watch TV, that's fine by me. Like I said, I see no scriptural warrant to attend Wed nights like there is for Sunday worship. I was just curious.


----------



## raekwon (May 27, 2010)

There are always DVRs.


----------



## Tripel (May 27, 2010)

raekwon said:


> There are always DVRs.


 
A true blessing from the Lord.


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist (May 27, 2010)

I am too vulnerable to ungodly thoughts in watching TV, so, I don't have a TV. People, who think their minds are so competent they can actually decide, whether they get affected by what they watch or listen (that which goes into your mind) or not, are literally FOOLS. I hope there are none here and if there are, I hope they realize how impotent the human mind is.


----------



## yoyoceramic (May 27, 2010)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Totally off-topic but is there anything more nerve-racking than giving a sermon in seminary chapel (especially at RPTS where chapel is in a room that also serves as a classroom) where you have your Professors sitting literally 3 feet in front you with their Greek and Hebrew Bibles?


 
Yes, giving a sermon in seminary chapel Coram Deo.


----------



## raekwon (May 27, 2010)

InSlaveryToChrist said:


> I am too vulnerable to ungodly thoughts in watching TV, so, I don't have a TV. People, who think their minds are so competent they can actually decide, whether they get affected by what they watch or listen (that which goes into your mind) or not, are literally FOOLS. I hope there are none here and if there are, I hope they realize how impotent the human mind is.



I'm vulnerable to ungodly thoughts when I read the Puritan Board (sometimes), but that doesn't usually stop me.


----------



## Montanablue (May 27, 2010)

Andres said:


> Montanablue said:
> 
> 
> > Andres said:
> ...



Oh, I see. We actually have various Bible studies throughout the week and our youth meet on Thursday or Friday night. I got confused. 

We can't get DVR out here because we actually can't get cable. (Yes, I know, I need to move). But it sounds wonderful.


----------



## Skyler (May 27, 2010)

InSlaveryToChrist said:


> I am too vulnerable to ungodly thoughts in watching TV, so, I don't have a TV. People, who think their minds are so competent they can actually decide, whether they get affected by what they watch or listen (that which goes into your mind) or not, are literally FOOLS. I hope there are none here and if there are, I hope they realize how impotent the human mind is.


 
I'm trying to figure out whether I am allowed to decide that I'm not going to be affected by what you just said.


----------



## MLCOPE2 (May 27, 2010)

Skyler said:


> InSlaveryToChrist said:
> 
> 
> > I am too vulnerable to ungodly thoughts in watching TV, so, I don't have a TV. People, who think their minds are so competent they can actually decide, whether they get affected by what they watch or listen (that which goes into your mind) or not, are literally FOOLS. I hope there are none here and if there are, I hope they realize how impotent the human mind is.
> ...


 
Matthew 5:22 immediately comes to mind.


----------



## Skyler (May 27, 2010)

MLCOPE2 said:


> Skyler said:
> 
> 
> > InSlaveryToChrist said:
> ...


 
That's what I was thinking as well. =)


----------



## AThornquist (May 27, 2010)

I don't care for American Idol other than the opening auditions where it's more of train wreck than a singing contest. It makes me laugh. The only TV program I watch each week is 19 Kids and Counting, which is a half hour. I don't have the time to watch much else (since the sirens named Puritan Board and Facebook sweetly sing my name).


----------



## Montanablue (May 27, 2010)

I can't take 19 Kids and Counting. I feel so sorry for those kids. I would have hated to have cameras in my house growing up. I guess its one of the ways they make ends meet, so I don't mean to judge them - I'm just glad its not me.


----------



## AThornquist (May 27, 2010)

Montanablue said:


> I can't take 19 Kids and Counting. I feel so sorry for those kids. I would have hated to have cameras in my house growing up. I guess its one of the ways they make ends meet, so I don't mean to judge them - I'm just glad its not me.



I appreciate that line of thought and concur that I probably wouldn't like it much either. However, the Duggars seem pretty used to it since they have grown up with that reality. What I really like is watching Jill and Jana because they take care of the kids and home in a way that I find admirable and desirous in a wife. It gives me hope that such young ladies still exist.


----------



## kvanlaan (May 27, 2010)

> I am too vulnerable to ungodly thoughts in watching TV, so, I don't have a TV. People, who think their minds are so competent they can actually decide, whether they get affected by what they watch or listen (that which goes into your mind) or not, are literally FOOLS. I hope there are none here and if there are, I hope they realize how impotent the human mind is.



Brother, I understand what you are saying (and agree with almost all of it), but your wording is perhaps too harsh. I think to change it thusly:


> People who think their minds are so competent they can actually decide, whether they get affected by what they watch or listen (that which goes into your mind) or not, are acting unwisely.


...makes it something I can agree with 100%. We far too often dance with the devil willingly (we do not see him for what he is) and think we come away unaffected. No, not everything on there is 'of the devil,' but even if the dancing show is fine, you still have to deal with commercials (and those are horrid).


----------



## Grimmson (May 27, 2010)

jwithnell said:


> Sermon critiques off topic? Actually I think it serves as a very good reminder that we have little time in our busy lives to reflect on God's word and watching much of anything on network TV is a sad trade-off.


 
On top of that, I like to know where people find the time to watch such. Maybe I cannot because i do not own a TV, maybe it is because I live in a library because things need to get done. I didnt even know the show was going on right now. I need to get out more, am to isolated.

---------- Post added at 08:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:54 PM ----------

If you think all I do is read, I should confess to my own time waster that I love, Iron Sharpens Iron, online at 3pm PT.


----------



## N. Eshelman (May 27, 2010)

Grimmson said:


> jwithnell said:
> 
> 
> > Sermon critiques off topic? Actually I think it serves as a very good reminder that we have little time in our busy lives to reflect on God's word and watching much of anything on network TV is a sad trade-off.
> ...


 
I didn't own a TV until last year. Nor did I have time to watch because of full time seminary and full time work. American Idol is the ONLY show that my wife and I have watched in front of a TV together. We make time for 1 hour in front of the TV per week. We're okay with that.


----------



## Montanablue (May 28, 2010)

AThornquist said:


> Montanablue said:
> 
> 
> > I can't take 19 Kids and Counting. I feel so sorry for those kids. I would have hated to have cameras in my house growing up. I guess its one of the ways they make ends meet, so I don't mean to judge them - I'm just glad its not me.
> ...


 
Yeah... I'm sure they're great girls, but I'm also sure a lot of that is a performance for the cameras. (I have seen several episodes of the show). Also, I've learned that reality show industry in general is kind of a sham. A family out here had a reality show episode filmed on their ranch and the whole thing was completely faked. That's not to say anything about the character of the Duggars, but I would imagine that, like any family, there are lots of messy things that dont make it on the camera. (Which overall is good, who wants all their dirty laundry aired for the entertainment of thousands)


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist (May 28, 2010)

kvanlaan said:


> > I am too vulnerable to ungodly thoughts in watching TV, so, I don't have a TV. People, who think their minds are so competent they can actually decide, whether they get affected by what they watch or listen (that which goes into your mind) or not, are literally FOOLS. I hope there are none here and if there are, I hope they realize how impotent the human mind is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Are you trying to distinguish unwiseness from foolishness??? I think the two are totally consistent with each other! Are you saying, "Not all things you consider unwise are sinful (that is, foolish)."? If you carefully consider Proverb 16:2 here, you cannot possibly agree with such statement. WE DON'T DO THINGS WHICH WE REGARD AS UNWISE DECISIONS! We don't...

Just for clarification: we do can acknowledge our ignorance before God, but that doesn't mean we do things out of ignorance. I know that sounds wrong, but think about it a little. If all our actions are as righteous in our own eyes, as Proverb 16:2 implies, it must only mean that we don't regard our actions as ignorant to the truth. NOW GET THIS: we can think of our actions as unwise BEFORE and AFTER acting, but never WHILE acting! When we sin, we don't see our action as sinning, but righteousness! In other words, when we sin our conscience is SILENCED, and that will always shape our conscience.


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist (May 28, 2010)

Joshua said:


> *Admin Hat On:*
> 
> Dear Samuel,
> 
> ...


 
I understand and am sorry for breaking the rules.


----------



## kvanlaan (May 28, 2010)

> Are you trying to distinguish unwiseness from foolishness??? I think the two are totally consistent with each other! Are you saying, "Not all things you consider unwise are sinful (that is, foolish)."? If you carefully consider Proverb 16:2 here, you cannot possibly agree with such statement. WE DON'T DO THINGS WHICH WE REGARD AS UNWISE DECISIONS! We don't...



Josh, not sure if this reply is kosher or not, but if it is, I just wanted to say to Samuel that I am willing to advise a brother that his conduct is unwise, but it would have to be pretty headlong foolhardy and blatantly devil-may-care to outrightly call him a fool. I am not trying to split hairs here, only to correct a brother in love, and not to condemn him out of hand.


----------



## Willem van Oranje (May 29, 2010)

Didn't watch it, but I did use it for an illustration in preaching class.


----------



## ReformedChristian (Jun 2, 2010)

Sadly even though I have a tv I have not watched it in months I prefer intellectual stimulation such as devoting time to theological pursuits and writing, besides with all the nonesense on tv these days it pays to find more suitable things to do.


----------

